# Filter troubles



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Hoping I could pick your brains here briefly. I've had a filter failure and I'm far too broke, seriously, infinitely broke and replacing it is out of the question for at least like three weeks.

I did my weekly water change this week. Unplugged my filter (Fluval 3+), did the change, and plugged the filter back in. Nothing happened. I tried different outlets with no success. 

Then, while it was plugged in, i pulled the top off and touched the impellar. it sprung to life but sounded awful. It sounded like a lawn mower that was running out of gas. you know *purrrrrrrr sput sput prrrrrrrr sput prrrrrrrrr!*

It's running right now in the tank at about 25 percent efficiency (i'm guessing.)

What the hell did I do? and, now what? 

i'm out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There might be sand in the impeller. Disassemble the whole thing and clean out the impeller housing. This might solve your problems. If not, keep fiddling. Either you'll fix it, or have a better understanding of filter structure


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If the impeller is moving (even sounding bad) the electric motor/coil should be fine then...is the magnet or shaft cracked, or a snail caught? Can't you replace just the impeller if it's broken?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks guys. i really had no idea even what to look for. 

i'll update as i progess. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Because the impeller is on a magnet, whenever the motor becomes dry or you get an interuption in your power supply, the magnet can become off balance and sometimes even stick to the side of its housing. This happens with any magnetic impeller system; aquaclears, whispers, fluvals. All you need to do is just move the intake aside or in your case take the cover off and just flick the impeller, usually with a pen and it will start right up. I've had HOB filters that are close to 20 years old and still work fine. They are virtually indestructable. Usually when my building has a power outage while I'm at work, I'll have to 'jump start' half of my HOB filters when I get home.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks duffgrot. that seems to be what's happened. i'll likely get to it this evening. cheers folks.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

> is the magnet or shaft cracked


That is what happened to my Fluval 304. Made the kind of sounds you are describing. Easy to fix if that is the case. Replacement impeller for the 304 is about $12.00.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

reading over this thread again, I sincerely hope i never have to type "*purrrrrrrr sput sput prrrrrrrr sput prrrrrrrrr!* ever again.

@macfish - wicked. 12 bucks i can handle


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> reading over this thread again, I sincerely hope i never have to type "*purrrrrrrr sput sput prrrrrrrr sput prrrrrrrrr!* ever again.


I had to chuckle, after all you have been through with this hobby you have stuck with it and still retained a good sense of humour.  Bravo!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

happens a lot. check inside the barrel and clean as needed. I sometimes turn the impeller by hand with the power off, to check for clean movement and then power up.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> happens a lot. check inside the barrel and clean as needed. I sometimes turn the impeller by hand with the power off, to check for clean movement and then power up.


always a good idea when changing/cleaning media...I do it every time...then before I plug It in, I ponder.."what if I ****Ed it up this time????" crap! lol then it works and I'm happy!


----------

